# Sterling Bowl 99 Cents



## cbarney522 (Dec 22, 2013)

The price was right! I found this little beauty at a thrift shop near my house. It weighs 6 troy ounces.


----------



## CBentre (Dec 22, 2013)

Just curious if there are any markings on it?


----------



## bigjohn (Dec 23, 2013)

I would be surprised if that is sterling. Salvation army has people who look for gold and silver. The only chance you have at getting a deal there is if the miss the hallmark. I always find gold at goodwill that is stamped 585 or 375. They dont know any better.


----------



## cbarney522 (Dec 24, 2013)

The hallmark was on the inside rim of the bowl, and quite small. It has the letters 'TH' and '925'. I find sterling occasionally at all thrift shops, but almost always the hallmark is hard to find. If it clearly shouts 'STERLING', the backroom folks intercept it.


----------

